# LDLines, Norman Spirit ferry to Portsmouth



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there 

Quick question, does the Norman Spirit ferry have any seating outside?
Or areas you can stand to get some fresh air?

We are not fans of sitting inside, and normally take Dover-Calais but this time can't be bothered with the drive from Dover to Portsmouth when we get off!

Not sure about being on the ferry for 5 and half hours  


cheers

w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

no-one been on this ferry then?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Since 1970 I don't think I've ever been on a ferry where you can't sit outside.

The brochure for that ship is here:

http://www.ldlines.co.uk/doc/1_ns-leaflet.pdf

It looks as though there is deck space for outside seating but it is not clear.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can still stand out side on the Larne, Cairnryan route on the traditional ferries, not on the fast ferries. It probably varies depending on the ship and operator, Alan,


----------



## stendec (Jan 26, 2007)

You can stand outside to get fresh air or have a ***, as some do. Not sure about seating outside. I've only used this ferry on night crossings so didn't look around outside that much.
Stendec


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LDLines*

Hi

There used to be outside seating years ago when the ferry in question operated Ramsgate - Ostend, under the name of Prins Filip.

Shipping companies like outdoor areas as it is easier to clean up!

Russell


----------

